# teenage mummy thread :)



## erika112233

heeya, i dont know if theres already a thread like this but id thought id make a teenage mummy thread:) to meet other young mummies like me :)

il start of my intruducing ma self :)

im Erika im 18 and have 2 lil boys teejai 17 month & jaiden 8 weeks to my OH anthony :) i had my 1st son at 16 and dont regret it one bit my boys are my world and i loveee being a young mummy even though it takes up all my energy and i dont get to go out and enjoy ma self :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Heya! Im Jemma, 18, and have an almost 1 year old son. I still feel wierd writing that lol. When i look at him i remember him being born like it was yesterday lmao. 

Your LOs have such cute names :)


----------



## vinteenage

...Isn't that what the entire section of this forum is about? 

Hm, anyway.

I'm Daphne and am 18 and I have a 2.5 month son named Phineas Matthew (Finn). I fell pregnant when I was 17, nearly a year ago!


----------



## YoungNImum

Suppose this is a good thread for just comin on to chat to each other, if we have nothing els to write onthe other threads :D

Im Courtney im 19 (and im a twin) (20 in april) i gave birth to my daughter on 23/12/10 weighin 5lb 12oz she will be 6weeks on thursday, im from Northern Ireland :D


----------



## Sarah10

Hiya :) I'm Sarah, i'm 19 and i have a 5.5 month old baby boy called Jayden xXx


----------



## xgem27x

Hellooooo I'm Gem and I also have two sons...but mine are TWINS hehe!! :D I love your boys names btw!

And I think this is a good thread to start random chat... so to begin with some random chat... I've just put dreadlocks in my hair :) xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I wannna see Gem!


----------



## xgem27x

Callie-xoxox said:


> I wannna see Gem!

I'll post a pic soon, I left my camera at my mates like a week ago and still not gone and got it lol :dohh:


----------



## Sarah10

What's everyone upto tonight? (just hijacking your thread Erika..) Lol x


----------



## xgem27x

I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

xgem27x said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I wannna see Gem!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon, I left my camera at my mates like a week ago and still not gone and got it lol :dohh:Click to expand...

I had dreads but i took when out while I was pregnant :(


----------



## xgem27x

Callie-xoxox said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I wannna see Gem!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon, I left my camera at my mates like a week ago and still not gone and got it lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I had dreads but i took when out while I was pregnant :(Click to expand...

Last time I had dreads was like 6 years ago haha and they were real ones << fucked my hair up!! 

I've not dreaded all my hair, I've just put in about 10 to thicken up my hair, I usually have it quite backcombed and scruffy so they blend in nicely, cba with the "neat" and "straightened" look lol!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yeah the real dreads were okay for me hair but they were to neat
I wanted "dirty" ones haha if you what you know I mean.
I really like BIG hair. and my dreads SUCKED!


----------



## vinteenage

Well it's only 5pm here.
I'm sitting on the couch while OH's brothers play video games, with OH holding Finn while he's cooing and is watching the brother's play. I'm sitting on the computer. :)


----------



## GypsyDancer

xgem27x said:


> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)

i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered x


----------



## xgem27x

GypsyDancer said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)
> 
> i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered xClick to expand...

PRIMARK - £8!!! Its so snuggley lol!!! My house is always cold so I'm always snuggling under blankets in the evening or chucking on a dressing gown, but now I've got my lovely babygrow haha! 

I LOOK LIKE A TELLYTUBBY!! :D:D:D


----------



## rjb

it's 5:30 here, and i'm talking to fob and listening to my dad sing to adelaide.
painful noise :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Wow its 5.30pm over there! Its 10.42pm over here! ....ahhh I'm in the futuuuuurreee!!!


----------



## rjb

xgem27x said:


> Wow its 5.30pm over there! Its 10.42pm over here! ....ahhh I'm in the futuuuuurreee!!!

:rofl:
can we teleport yet?


----------



## xgem27x

Afraid not... would be useful though lol!


----------



## vinteenage

rjb said:


> it's 5:30 here, and i'm talking to fob and listening to my dad sing to adelaide.
> painful noise :haha:

Oh oh oh, are you allowed to speak to him now Becca?!?!:happydance:


----------



## GypsyDancer

xgem27x said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)
> 
> i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered xClick to expand...
> 
> PRIMARK - £8!!! Its so snuggley lol!!! My house is always cold so I'm always snuggling under blankets in the evening or chucking on a dressing gown, but now I've got my lovely babygrow haha!
> 
> I LOOK LIKE A TELLYTUBBY!! :D:D:DClick to expand...

bargain! thanks :D
did you get it long ago..knowing my luck theyve stopped selling them
may havta ebay it x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol I wanted to get a huge baby grow (although hubby jokes that i could fit into a babies size one lol) but OH said that if i got one he wouldnt have sex with me lol..
Hmm what do i want more.. cozy warmth or sex...


----------



## faolan5109

xgem27x said:


> Hellooooo I'm Gem and I also have two sons...but mine are TWINS hehe!! :D I love your boys names btw!
> 
> And I think this is a good thread to start random chat... so to begin with some random chat... I've just put dreadlocks in my hair :) xxx

Hi! Im Kelly I have a nine month old son nammed Lane. And gem ill tell you to back comb and wax all the time! keep them tight! Other wise they look sooooooooooo fuzzy!


----------



## GypsyDancer

brandonsgirl said:


> Lol I wanted to get a huge baby grow (although hubby jokes that i could fit into a babies size one lol) but OH said that if i got one he wouldnt have sex with me lol..
> Hmm what do i want more.. cozy warmth or sex...

oof lol thats a tough one
i want one with the little bum flap bit though and buttons..dont suppose they sell them that way though?


----------



## GypsyDancer

In all the excitement of adult babygrows i forgot to introduce myself..
im Tamsin, 20 years old and have a 4 month old little boy called Zachary-James :wave:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol hey!
Idk if they do, proberly on ebay if you look. Ebay has everything lmao


----------



## GypsyDancer

brandonsgirl said:


> Lol hey!
> Idk if they do, proberly on ebay if you look. Ebay has everything lmao

lol i dont know what id type in though :shrug: adult babygrow with undoable bum flap? i dread to think what might come up

EDIT: Okay yep..definitely wish i hadnt looked that up now :sick:


----------



## erika112233

GypsyDancer said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Lol hey!
> Idk if they do, proberly on ebay if you look. Ebay has everything lmao
> 
> lol i dont know what id type in though :shrug: adult babygrow with undoable bum flap? i dread to think what might come up
> 
> EDIT: Okay yep..definitely wish i hadnt looked that up now :sick:Click to expand...

nice to meet uuu :) x


----------



## erika112233

nicee too meet u all girls :) talkin bout baby grows i want 1 now :O


----------



## erika112233

brandonsgirl said:


> Heya! Im Jemma, 18, and have an almost 1 year old son. I still feel wierd writing that lol. When i look at him i remember him being born like it was yesterday lmao.
> 
> Your LOs have such cute names :)

aww tar chick:)x how r u aniwai?xx


----------



## erika112233

Sarah10 said:


> Hiya :) I'm Sarah, i'm 19 and i have a 5.5 month old baby boy called Jayden xXx

aww me too but i spell it jaiden


----------



## erika112233

xgem27x said:


> Hellooooo I'm Gem and I also have two sons...but mine are TWINS hehe!! :D I love your boys names btw!
> 
> And I think this is a good thread to start random chat... so to begin with some random chat... I've just put dreadlocks in my hair :) xxx

aww tar hun :) ur twins are cuties :)


----------



## erika112233

whats everyone up to today :) im just gunna be lazy weathers crap :(


----------



## xgem27x

GypsyDancer said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)
> 
> i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered xClick to expand...
> 
> PRIMARK - £8!!! Its so snuggley lol!!! My house is always cold so I'm always snuggling under blankets in the evening or chucking on a dressing gown, but now I've got my lovely babygrow haha!
> 
> I LOOK LIKE A TELLYTUBBY!! :D:D:DClick to expand...
> 
> bargain! thanks :D
> did you get it long ago..knowing my luck theyve stopped selling them
> may havta ebay it xClick to expand...

Bought it yesterday, but they dont have a bum flap lol! Mines pink, but they also do cow print, green spots and others lol! xx


----------



## xgem27x

brandonsgirl said:


> Lol I wanted to get a huge baby grow (although hubby jokes that i could fit into a babies size one lol) but OH said that if i got one he wouldnt have sex with me lol..
> Hmm what do i want more.. cozy warmth or sex...

Haha my OH also said he finds it really weird and unsexy lol... so I unzipped it to reveal some very nice new underwear... that changed his opinion lol! :haha:


----------



## erika112233

xgem27x said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Lol I wanted to get a huge baby grow (although hubby jokes that i could fit into a babies size one lol) but OH said that if i got one he wouldnt have sex with me lol..
> Hmm what do i want more.. cozy warmth or sex...
> 
> Haha my OH also said he finds it really weird and unsexy lol... so I unzipped it to reveal some very nice new underwear... that changed his opinion lol! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahaha i just mentioned 1 to my OH n he was like thats weird lol :S i find it cute and i want oneee! :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

I wonted one from primark but they are really long n im only 5ft lol


----------



## erika112233

YoungNImum said:


> I wonted one from primark but they are really long n im only 5ft lol

well i prob wont be able to fit in one ither im only 5ft 1 are 2 :(


----------



## YoungNImum

I hate being small, an i rarely where high shoes. I think me bein smal makes me look even younger aswell :(


----------



## erika112233

YoungNImum said:


> I hate being small, an i rarely where high shoes. I think me bein smal makes me look even younger aswell :(

im the exact same babe im really small and look really young i honestly could prob get on a bus for a childs fair :(


----------



## YoungNImum

erika112233 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I hate being small, an i rarely where high shoes. I think me bein smal makes me look even younger aswell :(
> 
> im the exact same babe im really small and look really young i honestly could prob get on a bus for a childs fair :(Click to expand...

buyin trousers is bad aswell even when id o buy petite they are still to long, leggins n jeggins iv found r the best :thumbup:


----------



## erika112233

YoungNImum said:


> erika112233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I hate being small, an i rarely where high shoes. I think me bein smal makes me look even younger aswell :(
> 
> im the exact same babe im really small and look really young i honestly could prob get on a bus for a childs fair :(Click to expand...
> 
> buyin trousers is bad aswell even when id o buy petite they are still to long, leggins n jeggins iv found r the best :thumbup:Click to expand...

im the exact same :o hahaha every pair of jeans i buy are too long on the length but fit ok on the waist :( so i wear jeggins n leggins too lol i wanna growwwww haha


----------



## annawrigley

This whole section is for teen (or young) mummys hun :) I'm Anna, 18 and have an almost 11 month old cry:) little boy called Noah :D xxx


----------



## Burchy314

I am only 5ft too! I can never fit into anything. I always buy short jeans. Idk if they have different choices over there, but here jeans come in Longs, Regulars, and Short. 

Anyways I really want a babygrow now. I have seen them around, but they NEVER have any that would fit me!

Oh and my name is Tina (18) and I have an almost 2 month old daughter named Jayden. I feel as though I am the only person with a girl named Jayden. I have heard of a TON of bys named Jayden and only 1 other girl with that name. I guess I am just different.


----------



## erika112233

annawrigley said:


> This whole section is for teen (or young) mummys hun :) I'm Anna, 18 and have an almost 11 month old cry:) little boy called Noah :D xxx

hiyaaa :):) i was reading ur MIL post other day i was in stitches lmaoo well sed chick :thumbup:x


----------



## erika112233

ohh yer n both :)


----------



## GypsyDancer

im short too :cry: i dont mind too much but hate that i also look younger than i am!


----------



## GypsyDancer

xgem27x said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)
> 
> i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered xClick to expand...
> 
> PRIMARK - £8!!! Its so snuggley lol!!! My house is always cold so I'm always snuggling under blankets in the evening or chucking on a dressing gown, but now I've got my lovely babygrow haha!
> 
> I LOOK LIKE A TELLYTUBBY!! :D:D:DClick to expand...
> 
> bargain! thanks :D
> did you get it long ago..knowing my luck theyve stopped selling them
> may havta ebay it xClick to expand...
> 
> Bought it yesterday, but they dont have a bum flap lol! Mines pink, but they also do cow print, green spots and others lol! xxClick to expand...

ohh im so excited im definitely going for a trip down to the nearest primark now x


----------



## erika112233

GypsyDancer said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)
> 
> i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered xClick to expand...
> 
> PRIMARK - £8!!! Its so snuggley lol!!! My house is always cold so I'm always snuggling under blankets in the evening or chucking on a dressing gown, but now I've got my lovely babygrow haha!
> 
> I LOOK LIKE A TELLYTUBBY!! :D:D:DClick to expand...
> 
> bargain! thanks :D
> did you get it long ago..knowing my luck theyve stopped selling them
> may havta ebay it xClick to expand...
> 
> Bought it yesterday, but they dont have a bum flap lol! Mines pink, but they also do cow print, green spots and others lol! xxClick to expand...
> 
> ohh im so excited im definitely going for a trip down to the nearest primark now xClick to expand...


&& meee :D


----------



## erika112233

Lets all be tellytubbies


----------



## brandonsgirl

YoungNImum said:


> I hate being small, an i rarely where high shoes. I think me bein smal makes me look even younger aswell :(

TOTALLY AGREE WITH THIS!!! 
All of my friends are like in their 20s and ima be 19 soon. But i feel like people look at us like im super younger then them just because im only like 5ft.. Heels are great :):) but make my feet hurt lol :dohh:


----------



## brandonsgirl

erika112233 said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Heya! Im Jemma, 18, and have an almost 1 year old son. I still feel wierd writing that lol. When i look at him i remember him being born like it was yesterday lmao.
> 
> Your LOs have such cute names :)
> 
> aww tar chick:)x how r u aniwai?xxClick to expand...

Im good sweetie, just laughing at this thread. I love how random we all are lol x


----------



## brandonsgirl

xgem27x said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Lol I wanted to get a huge baby grow (although hubby jokes that i could fit into a babies size one lol) but OH said that if i got one he wouldnt have sex with me lol..
> Hmm what do i want more.. cozy warmth or sex...
> 
> Haha my OH also said he finds it really weird and unsexy lol... so I unzipped it to reveal some very nice new underwear... that changed his opinion lol! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol why didnt i think of this! :dohh: might have to try this.. 

Though knowing me i would fall asleep in it, go to get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and end up falling over trying to get out of it lmao.


----------



## erika112233

brandonsgirl said:


> erika112233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Heya! Im Jemma, 18, and have an almost 1 year old son. I still feel wierd writing that lol. When i look at him i remember him being born like it was yesterday lmao.
> 
> Your LOs have such cute names :)
> 
> aww tar chick:)x how r u aniwai?xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im good sweetie, just laughing at this thread. I love how random we all are lol xClick to expand...

Hahaha && me chick X ow old ur LO?


----------



## hurryupsept

xgem27x said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the computer in a giant pink babygrow :)
> 
> i havent read the second page of comments but WHEREEE did you get your giant baby grow from?? im so jealous ive been dyingg to get one for agesss..was going to make one but really cant be bothered xClick to expand...
> 
> PRIMARK - £8!!! Its so snuggley lol!!! My house is always cold so I'm always snuggling under blankets in the evening or chucking on a dressing gown, but now I've got my lovely babygrow haha!
> 
> I LOOK LIKE A TELLYTUBBY!! :D:D:DClick to expand...

i've got one of those!! they're great! i just look like a bigger version of JJ! :haha:
anyway hiyaaa! i'm beck, i'm twenty and i've got a little boy called Joshua-James (JJ). x


----------



## YoungNImum

Maybe this should be changed to the short teens thread haha


----------



## erika112233

YoungNImum said:


> Maybe this should be changed to the short teens thread haha

hahaha defo shud bee :) see we cud all be tellytubbies in all our babygrows :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol thats too funny! Im liking the short mummy teens thread lol...

And kents almost a year :cry: i cant believe it. 
I actually just looked at him and though geeze he has big feet lol. He is growing up :(


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im not a teen anymore, im 21!!!!! blimey I feel old lol. But got preggers at 18, two months before my 19th, so gave birth at 19. My OH is called Sam, he is 23, but was 21 when LO was born. I have a 21 month old son called Noah xx


----------



## xgem27x

I WANT A PET MICRO-PIG!!! 

OH wants a cat, but I want a pig! This is gonna be a tricky one to work around him, but I'm gonna try! :)


----------



## Hotbump

hola (hello) everyone my name is cindy im 19 and have two boys. Excuse my english my first language is spanish. I want a toy poodle but with Jovanni being a trouble maker its probably not a good idea.lol. For all the usa girls walmart sells baby grows for adults. I wanted one but my oh wasnt going to buy me one.lol. Im also short im 5ft even and look about 16. :(


----------



## GypsyDancer

my OH wants to get zach a micropig too!
theyre so cute i want a big fat pot belly pig though..zach loves pig noises :D

And i just asked OH if we can go to primark so i can get an adult babygrow..to which he replied "why do you want to be a baby thats abit weird isnt it?" I then reminded him that only a year ago was he asking ME to make HIM one lol..he said its fine if its to sleep in but he thought it was something you wear out :haha:


----------



## GypsyDancer

i hate looking young

i went to get some food shopping from ASDA today and got served by a young girl..i hatee having small talk in shops sometimes when i just want to pay and get home lol
but she turned to me and said.."is that your baby:-s??" i was like ermm yeah? 
(who elses baby would i drag food shopping for the sake of it..) she then went on to say..how old are you?? you look really young..

thanks alot..im 20. she just raised her eyebrows at me and frowned
how rude i was so annoyed :growlmad:


----------



## Hotbump

whats a micro pig? Lol


----------



## Burchy314

This is a micro pig

It is a pig that basically doesnt grow. It stays that small, just like small dogs.
 



Attached Files:







micro-pigs.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annawrigley

AWWWWWW I want one!


----------



## _laura

My friend got a micro pig 3 years ago for Xmas and it grew MASSIVE! they had to give it to a farm because they had a tiny garden!


----------



## Hotbump

_laura said:


> My friend got a micro pig 3 years ago for Xmas and it grew MASSIVE! they had to give it to a farm because they had a tiny garden!

i thought the werent suppose to grow. I think its just me but i dont think they are cute hmm maybe if i see one in person ill change my mind.


----------



## Hotbump

maybe they were told it was a micro pig but it really was just a piglet that was going to grow into a regular size pig?


----------



## _laura

Hotbump said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> My friend got a micro pig 3 years ago for Xmas and it grew MASSIVE! they had to give it to a farm because they had a tiny garden!
> 
> i thought the werent suppose to grow. I think its just me but i dont think they are cute hmm maybe if i see one in person ill change my mind.Click to expand...

The say they don't but they do. Some only grow up to double the original size and some grow massive. There isn't actually a breed of pig that small so it's always going to grow


----------



## Hotbump

Oooh nope i dont want one.


----------



## YoungNImum

Hah i dont come on for a while n the subject is about pigs haha cool.

Ino what you mean about people rasin the eyebrows when you say the baby in the pram is mine, gets on my nerves, if we are old enough n mature enough to have sex then we are growen up enough to have n take care of ae children. I hate the whole thing old people think you should be married before you have children why??? its the 21st century now!


----------



## LoisP

Ooooooooooooooo I didn't realise there was another thread like the one I made...
So guess HELOOOOOOOOOO on this one too :haha: :)
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol the pigs are adorable if they stayed that size lmao... Are they easy to train tho.. hmm idk. 

And yeah i know what you mean.. i went to a hair dresser once when i was preggo and she was oh you look too young to be pregnant.. i really wanted to just turn around and say 'well im sure you had sex when you was my age, guess im just responsible enough to raise a child'
But she did have scissors to my hair so my reply was 'yeah im 18, but wouldnt change it' lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

brandonsgirl said:


> But she did have scissors to my hair so my reply was 'yeah im 18, but wouldnt change it' lol

Think I would have done the same :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Helloooo :wave: I'm Rhiannon, and I'm 18, although I look about 15. FML I got some rate dodgy looks when I was pregnant :growlmad: I have a almost-3-month old son called Connorrrr :cloud9:
Anyways...
I want a babygrow :haha: I think I'm going to be following you lot down to Primark :thumbup: Want a micropig tooo.... They are gorrrrgeous :awww: But my Mum's decided we're getting chickens :/ Random. They cat will be _teeeerrified_ :haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

I dont think if you're mature enough to have sex you're mature enough to raise a child... 12 year olds are having sex nowadays, and lets face it, it dont take a great deal of thought :haha: Not having a go at whoever said that, I just don't agree with it, like the other day at college one of my tutors was like (not to me) "If you're grown up enough to play grown up games, you have to deal with grown up consequences"
But i disagree :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> I dont think if you're mature enough to have sex you're mature enough to raise a child... 12 year olds are having sex nowadays, and lets face it, it dont take a great deal of thought :haha: Not having a go at whoever said that, I just don't agree with it, like the other day at college one of my tutors was like (not to me) "If you're grown up enough to play grown up games, you have to deal with grown up consequences"
> But i disagree :haha:

Maybe she meant you shouldn't be having sex untilyour mature enough to deal with the consequences... Thats the way I see it lol.
I agree with what you're saying though :) x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Was it me that said something like that?
When i said 'im sure you were having sex at that age but im responsible to raise a child'?
If so, then i wasnt insinuating that if ur mature enough to have sex you're mature enough to raise a child.
Alls i ment was that i hate it when people look down at teen mummies for being pregnant or having a child at such a young age. At the end of the day the people judging us was most likely having sex themselves at our age. Im responsible enough to raise a child reguardless of my age however they may not have been at the same age. 
Hope that makes more sence. :/


----------



## Hotbump

i forgot who said that if someone said "oh your too young to have a baby" that the were going to say "well apparently not" i love that! Im just waiting for someone to tell me something :growlmad: lol.


----------



## YoungNImum

It was me who said about bein mature enough for sex thing, thats just what i think. i waited for the right person n didnt actually have sex till i was 17 :D I dont think its something someone should just do because they see there mates doing it, but alot of girls do.


----------



## annawrigley

I waited too, and was 16, he's still the only person I've 'been' with! So I'm not saying it cos I was slaggin it up at 11 ;) Just a lot of people do... And i dont think it requires much to have sex, but it takes ALOT to raise a child! Thats all i was saying :flower: I wasnt trying to be mean about it :D I think most people are emotionally ready to have sex around 16, some earlier, but I think its a damn good job all us teen mummys are doing and honestly I dont think every 16 year old in the world who's capable of having sex would be capable of raising a child! They're 2 totally different things IMO (even though one is the product of the other :lol:) xx


----------



## YoungNImum

I agree, Im sure its hard work for us all, but motherly instant kiks in as soon as your baby is born, i love bein a mummy an wouldnt be without my little girl now :D


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> So I'm not saying it cos I was slaggin it up at 11 ;)

:rofl:

I lost my virginity at 15 with my best friend at the time, I still speak to him now, so I'm kind of happy it was with him.

Though I did sleep around a bit after him, almost all of them I was in realtionships with. Looking back I can't imagine having a baby with any of them, but if someone was to tell me when I met OH we'd have a baby I'd of laughed in their face! He never wanted a relationship (HUGE male whore, slept with over 100) and never wanted children! Show how people change hehe.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Bloody hell!?! Slept with over 100? Really? Lol thats too many. I would find it wierd being with someone with so much history lmao


----------



## Burchy314

My OH was the same way!! He was a huge man whore haha and I was his first real kiss and first girlfriend. He never wanted a relationship or kids, now we are getting married ad he wants like 4 kids. It bothered me at first about his past but now it doesn't because I see how much he regrets it and I know I am the only one he wants to be with.

I was 16 when I lost my virginty and it was with my OH. I waited until I knew he was serious and in it for the long run and I felt the same.


----------



## rainbows_x

brandonsgirl said:


> Bloody hell!?! Slept with over 100? Really? Lol thats too many. I would find it wierd being with someone with so much history lmao

Yeah! Lost his virginty at 12 and he's 29 this year :lol:
I did at first but now it doesn't bother me at all. x


----------



## Neferet

Mooo. Shouldnt have read this thread. Now i want a baby grow and a micropig,,, and perhaps a babygrow for the miropig!


----------



## rainbows_x

Neferet said:


> Mooo. Shouldnt have read this thread. Now i want a baby grow and a micropig,,, and perhaps a babygrow for the miropig!

Aww! A micropig in a babygrow would possibly be the cutest thing ever!


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> So I'm not saying it cos I was slaggin it up at 11

^^ :rofl: :rofl: i was :winkwink: well, not 11 but i lost my virginity at 13 (oopsss!) and if i'm honest i used to have sex with guys because i thought it'd make them like me more :dohh: so i've slept with my fair few men :haha: But cannot tell you how much i regret it! I wish i'd waited :(
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

YoungNImum said:


> I agree, Im sure its hard work for us all, but motherly instant kiks in as soon as your baby is born, i love bein a mummy an wouldnt be without my little girl now :D

Agreed :D



lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> So I'm not saying it cos I was slaggin it up at 11
> 
> ^^ :rofl: :rofl: i was :winkwink: well, not 11 but i lost my virginity at 13 (oopsss!) and if i'm honest i used to have sex with guys because i thought it'd make them like me more :dohh: so i've slept with my fair few men :haha: But cannot tell you how much i regret it! I wish i'd waited :(
> xxxClick to expand...

Boo you whore! Haha, all in t'past now anyway! I am glad I waited, although at the time I felt like such a freak. From when I was like 14 all my friends boasted about how they'd had sex (although later found out half of their stories were BS :lol:) and used to call me "Little Virgin Anna" and make fun of it ALL the time :wacko: At 14!! Not really unheard of to be a virgin... :shrug: Then when I did I felt like the oldest person in the universe to lose their virginity. Now looking back at 16 I was just a little girl (still am :lol:) and it wasnt too late at all, and I'm so glad I didnt do it just for the sake of it with 'boyfriends' who lasted like 2 weeks and tried to pressure me into it.

Just realised my response probably doesnt make you feel very good! But dont worry about it, like i said its in the past :D xx


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I agree, Im sure its hard work for us all, but motherly instant kiks in as soon as your baby is born, i love bein a mummy an wouldnt be without my little girl now :D
> 
> Agreed :D
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> So I'm not saying it cos I was slaggin it up at 11Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ :rofl: :rofl: i was :winkwink: well, not 11 but i lost my virginity at 13 (oopsss!) and if i'm honest i used to have sex with guys because i thought it'd make them like me more :dohh: so i've slept with my fair few men :haha: But cannot tell you how much i regret it! I wish i'd waited :(
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Boo you whore! Haha, all in t'past now anyway! I am glad I waited, although at the time I felt like such a freak. From when I was like 14 all my friends boasted about how they'd had sex (although later found out half of their stories were BS :lol:) and used to call me "Little Virgin Anna" and make fun of it ALL the time :wacko: At 14!! Not really unheard of to be a virgin... :shrug: Then when I did I felt like the oldest person in the universe to lose their virginity. Now looking back at 16 I was just a little girl (still am :lol:) and it wasnt too late at all, and I'm so glad I didnt do it just for the sake of it with 'boyfriends' who lasted like 2 weeks and tried to pressure me into it.
> 
> *Just realised my response probably doesnt make you feel very good!* But dont worry about it, like i said its in the past :D xxClick to expand...

^^Nooo not at all :) mind, if i could talk to the old me now, i'd give the whore a slap ;) xxx


----------



## Rhio92

rainbows_x said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell!?! Slept with over 100? Really? Lol thats too many. I would find it wierd being with someone with so much history lmao
> 
> Yeah! Lost his virginty at 12 and he's 29 this year :lol:
> I did at first but now it doesn't bother me at all. xClick to expand...


Reminds me of the start up of that teen sex thing... 'I've slept with 100/120 girls' (Or something along those lines) Yeeeah mate :awww: The closest you've been to a fanny is when you used the toilet straight after a girl :dohh: :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Rhio92 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell!?! Slept with over 100? Really? Lol thats too many. I would find it wierd being with someone with so much history lmao
> 
> Yeah! Lost his virginty at 12 and he's 29 this year :lol:
> I did at first but now it doesn't bother me at all. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the start up of that teen sex thing... 'I've slept with 100/120 girls' (Or something along those lines) Yeeeah mate :awww: The closest you've been to a fanny is when you used the toilet straight after a girl :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

Lol! I thought that when I saw him aswel, I can safely say my OH is alot better looking :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

I lost my virginity to my OH when I was 16 and we're still together (he likes that I'm untouched lol) ..I never liked the idea of "slagging it up" ...although having said that I did sleep with my ex gf when i was 14... but I dont think that counts as losing your virginity if its two girls?! :shrug:

Ive got mates that sleep around though and they always say like "but you dont know if your OH is good in bed or not cos you have nothing to compare it to" :haha: I dont need to compare...trust me, I KNOW hes good haha ;)


----------



## YoungNImum

gemi really wont your twins :D

My twin sister found out she is 5month pregnant, her son will just have turned one once she has the new baby :D


----------



## xgem27x

YoungNImum said:


> gemi really wont your twins :D
> 
> My twin sister found out she is 5month pregnant, her son will just have turned one once she has the new baby :D

Aww congrats to your twin sister, hope everything goes well :flower:

And thank you, they are rather cute... but they've both learnt to roll over at night, even though they only sleep on their fronts... and they both have teeth coming through... and Maxxie is now trying to crawl and it wont be long before Frazer is too, TWO BABIES CRAWLING!! AGGGH!! ...so are you sure you still want them?? :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> I lost my virginity to my OH when I was 16 and we're still together (he likes that I'm untouched lol) ..I never liked the idea of "slagging it up" ...although having said that I did sleep with my ex gf when i was 14... but I dont think that counts as losing your virginity if its two girls?! :shrug:
> 
> Ive got mates that sleep around though and they always say like "but you dont know if your OH is good in bed or not cos you have nothing to compare it to" :haha: *I dont need to compare...trust me, I KNOW hes good haha* ;)

I wouldn't count that as losing your virginity either. My OH likes that I am untouched also haha. I didn't sleep around, I just made out with a lot of guys and girls haha. I was a make out whore, which I don't think was that bad.

That is how I feel with my OH haha. I don't need to compare him with anyone. I know he is good. My friends always joke that if we ever broke up that I would never be able to be with anyone else because he is well...above average haha sorry if TMI. :haha::blush:


----------



## Rhio92

xgem27x said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> gemi really wont your twins :D
> 
> My twin sister found out she is 5month pregnant, her son will just have turned one once she has the new baby :D
> 
> Aww congrats to your twin sister, hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> And thank you, they are rather cute... but they've both learnt to roll over at night, even though they only sleep on their fronts... and they both have teeth coming through... and Maxxie is now trying to crawl and it wont be long before Frazer is too, TWO BABIES CRAWLING!! AGGGH!! ...*so are you sure you still want them??* :haha:Click to expand...

If she doesn't, I will! :haha:
If she doessss... YoungNImum (don't know your name sorry! :( ), I'll have to fight you for them! :bodyb: :gun: :ninja: :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Rhio92 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> gemi really wont your twins :D
> 
> My twin sister found out she is 5month pregnant, her son will just have turned one once she has the new baby :D
> 
> Aww congrats to your twin sister, hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> And thank you, they are rather cute... but they've both learnt to roll over at night, even though they only sleep on their fronts... and they both have teeth coming through... and Maxxie is now trying to crawl and it wont be long before Frazer is too, TWO BABIES CRAWLING!! AGGGH!! ...*so are you sure you still want them??* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If she doesn't, I will! :haha:
> If she doessss... YoungNImum (don't know your name sorry! :( ), I'll have to fight you for them! :bodyb: :gun: :ninja: :haha:Click to expand...

They are just too cute :cloud9:

I really can't imagine having one baby!! Its so weird!!

Max was fast asleep the other day, so I just had Frazer out and its so strange how easy it is with one (obv easy for me cos I'm used to two, not at all saying motherhoods easy haha! :winkwink: )

:D :haha:


----------



## lily123

^^ Gem your little boys are just gorgeous :cloud9:
How on earth do you manage it?! Like, how do you feed them at the same time, carry them etc?? My hat goes off to you, supermum :lol:
xx


----------



## xgem27x

lily123 said:


> ^^ Gem your little boys are just gorgeous :cloud9:
> How on earth do you manage it?! Like, how do you feed them at the same time, carry them etc?? My hat goes off to you, supermum :lol:
> xx

aww thank you :flower:

well they're bigger now, so to carry them around just grab one under each arm or over the shoulders... does mean I have to use my mouth and feet to pick up stuff though lol

and to feed them both a bottle, i sit them on the sofa and just hold the bottles in their mouths, and other foods like purees I spoon one by one

Just like mums of single babies learn different ways of looking after their bubba, I have learnt my ways of looking after two :) No one is an expert straight away, we all had to learn at the beginning, so I always learnt "twin mummy" techniques lol :) xxxx


----------



## lily123

xgem27x said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ Gem your little boys are just gorgeous :cloud9:
> How on earth do you manage it?! Like, how do you feed them at the same time, carry them etc?? My hat goes off to you, supermum :lol:
> xx
> 
> aww thank you :flower:
> 
> well they're bigger now, so to carry them around just grab one under each arm or over the shoulders... does mean I have to use my mouth and feet to pick up stuff though lol
> 
> and to feed them both a bottle, i sit them on the sofa and just hold the bottles in their mouths, and other foods like purees I spoon one by one
> 
> Just like mums of single babies learn different ways of looking after their bubba, I have learnt my ways of looking after two :) No one is an expert straight away, we all had to learn at the beginning, so I always learnt "twin mummy" techniques lol :) xxxxClick to expand...

Thats fab :D if you have another baby and it's just the one, think how easy you'll find it!!
Awhh i want a little boyyyyy :hissy:
xxx


----------



## xgem27x

lily123 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ Gem your little boys are just gorgeous :cloud9:
> How on earth do you manage it?! Like, how do you feed them at the same time, carry them etc?? My hat goes off to you, supermum :lol:
> xx
> 
> aww thank you :flower:
> 
> well they're bigger now, so to carry them around just grab one under each arm or over the shoulders... does mean I have to use my mouth and feet to pick up stuff though lol
> 
> and to feed them both a bottle, i sit them on the sofa and just hold the bottles in their mouths, and other foods like purees I spoon one by one
> 
> Just like mums of single babies learn different ways of looking after their bubba, I have learnt my ways of looking after two :) No one is an expert straight away, we all had to learn at the beginning, so I always learnt "twin mummy" techniques lol :) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats fab :D if you have another baby and it's just the one, think how easy you'll find it!!
> Awhh i want a little boyyyyy :hissy:
> xxxClick to expand...


NO MORE FOR ME!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Since I was little I always wanted 2 sons, with a 2 year age gap... and I ended up with twin boys and no age gap!!

In my eyes, my little family could not be more perfect!!

People always say to me "dont you want a girl?" and I really really dont, I dont know what it is, maybe cos me and my mum dont get on, but I've never wanted a girl :) 

...and hey, I only had to be pregnant once!! :happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

Gosh I want twins SO FREAKING BAD!!! I have always wanted twins, but I highly doubt it will ever happen since NO ONE in my family or my OH's family has ever had twins. I would be so happy to get twins, like a dream come true lol.

If I can't get twins then I want a boy next then another girl then another boy lol.


----------



## lily123

Looooads of my family have twins! my mum, my mums sisters and brothers, my cousins... but not me!
xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

xgem27x said:


> I lost my virginity to my OH when I was 16 and we're still together (he likes that I'm untouched lol) ..I never liked the idea of "slagging it up" ...although having said that I did sleep with my ex gf when i was 14... but I dont think that counts as losing your virginity if its two girls?! :shrug:
> 
> *Ive got mates that sleep around though and they always say like "but you dont know if your OH is good in bed or not cos you have nothing to compare it to"  I dont need to compare...trust me, I KNOW hes good haha *

My friends say this too! When I was still with him one of my (male :wacko:) friends asked if he was good in bed, so I said yes and he was like "Well, I suppose you wouldn't know, you have nothing to compare it to" And I was like ... well yeah but I'd still realise if it was shit! I think its such a weird argument that makes no sense :haha: Its like saying do you like cheddar? Well I suppose you wouldnt know actually since you've never had goat's cheese so you have nothing to compare it to....
:shrug::saywhat:


----------



## annawrigley

I REALLY want a girl at some point, if I never have one I'd feel my life was incomplete... I'd end up on that programme "8 boys and wanting a girl" .. just keep poppin em out :winkwink:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I know a lady who has had 5 girls and gave up trying for a boy so adopted one lol.

And that cedder cheese vs goat cheese made me laugh :) haha that was great.


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> I REALLY want a girl at some point, if I never have one I'd feel my life was incomplete... I'd end up on that programme "8 boys and wanting a girl" .. just keep poppin em out :winkwink:

oh i totally agree! i would LOVE a little girl and then i'll feel 'complete' 
then i just need a husband and a dog and a fish and ill havre the perfect family :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Eww no pets for me! Wouldnt mind a husband though :winkwink:


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> Eww no pets for me! Wouldnt mind a husband though :winkwink:


Agreed!! but down the road


----------



## leoniebabey

same with pets ;) i was joking on that one. i hate any animals!


----------



## annawrigley

Haaa :rofl: You are a strange one! So do i!


----------



## YoungNImum

xgem27x said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> gemi really wont your twins :D
> 
> My twin sister found out she is 5month pregnant, her son will just have turned one once she has the new baby :D
> 
> Aww congrats to your twin sister, hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> And thank you, they are rather cute... but they've both learnt to roll over at night, even though they only sleep on their fronts... and they both have teeth coming through... and Maxxie is now trying to crawl and it wont be long before Frazer is too, TWO BABIES CRAWLING!! AGGGH!! ...so are you sure you still want them?? :haha:Click to expand...

YES double the fun! lol



Rhio92 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> gemi really wont your twins :D
> 
> My twin sister found out she is 5month pregnant, her son will just have turned one once she has the new baby :D
> 
> Aww congrats to your twin sister, hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> And thank you, they are rather cute... but they've both learnt to roll over at night, even though they only sleep on their fronts... and they both have teeth coming through... and Maxxie is now trying to crawl and it wont be long before Frazer is too, TWO BABIES CRAWLING!! AGGGH!! ...*so are you sure you still want them??* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she doesn't, I will! :haha:
> If she doessss... YoungNImum (don't know your name sorry! :( ), I'll have to fight you for them! :bodyb: :gun: :ninja: :haha:Click to expand...

Im sure we could share (ill have them both for 6month then you 6month) lol, oh my name is Courtney :thumbup:



Im happy with Eva i wont to spend asmuch time with her as i can before i have another, thats what i would liek but we shall see how it works out :shrug:

Aw i have two dogs they where my babies before Eva came now Eva is number 1 OH takes them for there walks n that until the weather gets good enough to take Eva along for family walks :happydance:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I will send you Lyrik if you want a girl.
Teething trying to crawl wont sleep.
She is yours for free!


----------



## YoungNImum

Callie-xoxox said:


> I will send you Lyrik if you want a girl.
> Teething trying to crawl wont sleep.
> She is yours for free!

Haha yea why not two boys n two girls, that would be me sorted for the rest of my life i wouldnt need to have anymore kids lol :hugs:


----------



## lily123

leoniebabey said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want a girl at some point, if I never have one I'd feel my life was incomplete... I'd end up on that programme "8 boys and wanting a girl" .. just keep poppin em out :winkwink:
> 
> oh i totally agree! i would LOVE a little girl and then i'll feel 'complete'
> then i just need a husband and a dog and a fish and ill havre the perfect family :rofl:Click to expand...

I want 4 more kids :winkwink: three boys and another girl ideally :D i definitely want a husband first though :haha: Jamie's already hinting! :wacko:
xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol i dont come on here for a couple of days and you girls go man and twin crazy lmao..

I want another boy and then a girl i think. That way Kent has a little brother to play with when he gets a sister. Idk if OH will allow that though lol


----------

